# Hot dogs



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

We always used cheap hot dogs for channel cats & did well. Told the wife to buy a bag & took the kids out. Problem was the pieces fell off the hook real easy. These were Sugardale chicken & pork. Never had a problem like that before. They did seem soft. What kind do you guys use? I would like to take them back out Thursday.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Buy a cast net and get ya some shad. Will catch alot better quality fish than hot dogs!


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

bluefin I dont think brand matters too much. Next time throw them in the microwave or pan to cook for a few before you go out, helps firm em up


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Add a little garlic salt and let them sit outside for a while. It'll help toughen them up a bit. I used to do it with chicken liver too. It helped the liver...to an extent...


----------



## Mobes (Jun 6, 2005)

I only use Ball Park hot dogs, not the bun size ones. An easy way to hook the dog is to use a treble hook. Push the hot dog piece onto the treble hook from the top and tie it to the line.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Mobes said:


> I only use Ball Park hot dogs, not the bun size ones. An easy way to hook the dog is to use a treble hook. Push the hot dog piece onto the treble hook from the top and tie it to the line.


To elaborate on this, I used to push the hotdog up onto the treble hook sliding up the line. Then twist the hotdog chunk and slide it back down onto the hooks so that the cuts you just made are in between each of the hooks. This way you're not retying every time you need to re-bait.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

What size trble hook would that be ? Interesting set-up.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Bluefinn said:


> What size trble hook would that be ? Interesting set-up.


I would use a treble slightly less than the diameter of the hotdog. Maybe a size 4 or so would do the job?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

go to Aldis get some raw shimp bout 4 bucks a bag stays on and slays em


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

mastercatman said:


> To elaborate on this, I used to push the hotdog up onto the treble hook sliding up the line. Then twist the hotdog chunk and slide it back down onto the hooks so that the cuts you just made are in between each of the hooks. This way you're not retying every time you need to re-bait.


I think I can elaborate even further: Use a snapswivel. Then just slide the hotdog over the hook shank and down onto the barbs. Put the hook on the snapswivel. BOOYAH! Plus, the swivel helps when those little channels start that twisting.:Banane44:


----------

